#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-30
<Ankman> umm
<kanouk> re Ankman 
<Ankman> wb
<cyphermox> kanouk: Afficher tous les marque-pages
<kanouk> salut cyphermox et merci
<kanouk> je préfère natty à 10.04
<kanouk> sauf qu'il y a quelques problèmes à la lecture de dvd
<Ironwind25> SAlut tlm petit probleme avec mon clavier saitek eclipse 3 multimedia et version ubuntu 10.04 lts.Bon ben le probleme c est que mes chiffres sur le coter du clavier ne fonctionne plus beau changer les conf mais bon pas de succes fonctionne juste a l`ouverture d`une session et ensuite lorsque le bureu est operationnel plus rien ne fonctionne plus.
<Ironwind25> merci de votre temps a l`avance
<cyphermox> Ironwind25: ce serait pas un clavier avec une calculatrice sur un écran LCD dessus le clavier par hasard?
<Ironwind25> ben ehhhhhh c est un clavier que j ai un piton sur le coter pour la calcul mais pas de calcul direct sur le clavier
<Ironwind25> d`habitude fonctionne bien et la mon numlock est enclencher et rien
 * cyphermox joue à Kirby: Epic Yarn :D
<cyphermox> ca doit prendre un pilote spécial
<cyphermox> ou alors tu es en un mode spécial
<Ironwind25> lien:http://gamingweapons.com/saitek-eclipse-3-review/ tiens c est ce modele la
<Lrrr> cyphermox: C'est bien ce jeux?
<cyphermox> si tu appuye beaucoup sur 8 disons, est-ce que le pointeur de la souris bouge?
<Ironwind25> oui
<cyphermox> Lrrr:  un peu facile et bébé, mais oui, c'est tranquille ;D
<cyphermox> Ironwind25: ok, minute, je te trouve où désactiver ca
<Ironwind25> thx cyphermox t es gentlement en mausine
<cyphermox> dans les menus en haut, tu devrais avoir Système, et là, dans Préférences, tu aurais "Accessibilité"
<Ironwind25> oui
<cyphermox> ok, là dedans, y'a un onglet "Accessibilité du clavier"
<cyphermox> là, si je me souviens bien y'a un piton pour les options avancées, et tu devrais y avoir une case à cocher pour les touches de la sourie
<cyphermox> *souris
<kanouk> salut d2_racing 
<Ironwind25> est ce que sa serait pas hazard outils d`acessibilte
<cyphermox> oui, probablement
<cyphermox> j'ai rien pour comparer là, je suis sous Oneiric et donc pas mal en Gnome3, et là tout est différent
<Ironwind25> min ma envoyer un lien direct
<Lrrr> cyphermox: Je joue à de Blob dans le même style.
<Ironwind25> <a href="http://www.imagup.com/data/1121384002.html"><img src="http://data.imagup.com/7/1121384001.png" /></a>
<cyphermox> bon, dans accessibilité du clavier
<Ironwind25> oui
<cyphermox> quelque part là dedans il y a une case à cocher avec "Touches de la souris", ou alors un onglet de ce nom, où tu peux les désactiver
<d2_racing> salut kanouk 
<Ironwind25> sa donneria s touche de la souris avec permet de controler le pointeur en desactivant le pave numerique
<Ironwind25> il,est cocher en plus
<Ironwind25> je decoche?
<IdleOne> oui
<Ironwind25> magic fonctionne a merveille :) un gros merci cyphermox
<kanouk> salut IdleOne 
<Ironwind25> merci idleone et bravo pour votre site de la bombe un gros merci tot lt monde
<IdleOne> bonsoir kanouk 
<IdleOne> site de la bombe?
<Ironwind25> dasn mon jargon sa veut dire un excellent site
<IdleOne> oh
<Ironwind25> merci a tout les fois que je vient ici pour de l`aide c est d`enfer
<Ironwind25> merci cypher tres cool de t`as par:)
<cyphermox> IdleOne: il parle du site, où on a le clavardage en applet java
<IdleOne> je l'ai jamais vu
<IdleOne> hehe
<kanouk> lol
<Ironwind25> sybole je peut constater que dasn levolution informatique vous etes en premier ligne:)
<IdleOne> ah yeah webchat...pratique pour les nouveaux a l'IRC
<Ironwind25> vous utiliser xchat vous autre hein?
<IdleOne> moi oui
<kanouk> moi aussi xchat
<Ironwind25> je le prend a l`occasion la sa tomber que j ai choisie le site directement
<cyphermox> quassel ici
<Ironwind25> merci encore et au plaisir d une autre pepin haha
<Lrrr> irssi
<Ironwind25> c est koi c est deux nom des logiciel de irc koi?
<cyphermox> Lrrr, dis, tu suis beaucoup de canaux en meme temps?
<cyphermox> Ironwind25: oui
<Ironwind25> ok
<kanouk> cyphermox, mon inkscape fonctionne très bien sous natty
<cyphermox> good :)
<Ironwind25> chu pas si nouveau que sa sous linux fait 2 ans mais je ne suis pas a votre mesure c est un faite
<kanouk> yes good!
<IdleOne> cyphermox: there are people who use irssi with over 500 channels open not sure how they do it but they do
<cyphermox> IdleOne: yeah, that's mostly what I'm worried about, the usure part ;D
<cyphermox> *unsure
<cyphermox> it seems to get even more complicated when you're on more than one network at once... here i'm on four :/
<IdleOne> I think there is a script that adds aliases to switch over 40
<Ironwind25> see you next time 
<cyphermox> salut Ironwind25
<IdleOne> quassel is a gui client, you shouldn't have any problems with channel/network swtching
<IdleOne> night Ironwind25 
<kanouk> salut Ironwind25 
<kanouk> je quitte aussi bonne fin de soirée tout le monde 
<IdleOne> bye bye kanouk 
<IdleOne> cyphermox: do you use tabs or tree for the channel list?
<cyphermox> tree
<cyphermox> tabs don't fit so much when you have enough (or require much more scrolling)
<IdleOne> I like irssi it is a good client but I need a GUI
<IdleOne> just can't get used to cli client
<Lrrr> I have the same IRC session from anywhere I want thanks to irssi and screen.
<cyphermox> Lrrr: yeah, that's what I do too, but using quasselcore/quasselclient
<Lrrr> oh? I should try that.
<Lrrr> I'm rather old-school.
<cyphermox> i would be too, I guess, but seeing as I have to maintain all kinds of desktop apps, I try to dogfood whenever possible
<cyphermox> the old days sysadmin'ing with screen, irssi, and in general just a text console are now behind me, but I liked the experience (and would probably repeat it given the chance)
 * cyphermox goes to read BOFH :D
<Mobidoy> deuxpi tu es la ? 
<deuxpi> pong
<Mobidoy> aurais tu le temps de jeter un oeil sur mon petit code pour la DB avec moi ce soir ?
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: c'est pas une affaire de 10 minutes... je ne connais rien à l'architecture de openerp
<Mobidoy__> deuxpi: ouin... ok.. 
<cyphermox_> Mobidoy: si tu me donne le temps d'aller souper, je re-regarde ca un peu ton truc de openerp
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-31
<Mobidoy> tu as tout ton temps cyphermox_ :-)
<kanouk> salut Ankman et les autres
<Mobidoy> kikou kanouk
<kanouk> salut Mobidoy 
<Ankman> yo
<cyphermox_> yo
<cyphermox_> salut kanouk
<kanouk> salut cyphermox_ 
<cyphermox_> Mobidoy: alors, pour openerp j'imagine qu'il va falloir réécrire le rapport au complet
<Ankman> nice tail there cyphermox_ ;-)
<cyphermox_> heh
<Ankman> hehe
<Ankman> testing...
<Ankman> heh
<cyphermox> it's automatic to avoid nick collides
<Ankman> yep was verifying it
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: tu crois ? 
<cyphermox> might want to add those nicks to nickserv too, so you can ghost them if something breaks
<Mobidoy> t uas toujours les infos pour t'y connecter ? 
 * Ankman watches Police Academy 1984 again
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: non
<Ankman> trivia says all filmed in or near toronto
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-01
<MagicFab> ping
<MagicFab> :) 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, ping
<MagicFab> ça va mieux avec un nick :)
<deuxpi> Usage: ping [nick]
<cyphermox> hehe
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> impossible de me connecter sur ma session, j'ai le message suivant: module non reconnu
<mdeslaur> kanouk: c'est un problème relié à une mauvaise mise à jour de PAM hier. Un simple redémarrage devrait suffire
<kanouk> bonsoir mdeslaur 
<kanouk> euh non le redémarrage n'arrange rien j'ai essayé
<kanouk> il y avait bien une mise à jour ce soir quand j'ai ouvert mais j'ai cliqué sur installer et ça s'installait pas
<kanouk> et quand j'ai redémarré plus moyen de me connecter sur ma session
<mdeslaur> euh, c'est pas le même problème dans ce cas
<kanouk> module non reconnu ça me disait
<mdeslaur> kanouk: si vous faites ctrl-alt-f1, est-ce que vous etes capable d'ouvrir une session sur la console?
<kanouk> quand je suis venue pour me connecter la première fois j'ai cliqué sur "autre" au lieu de rentrer mon mot de passe, je me suis trompée
<kanouk> alors j'ai rentré à nouveau mon identifiant et ma session s'est ouverte
<kanouk> oui j'ai essayé en console aussi
<kanouk> j'ai rentré mon identifiant et mot de passe mais même chose: module non reconnu
<mdeslaur> et sur la console aussi ca dit ca?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> je pourrais tout réinstaller mais s'il y avait une autre solution je prendrais
<mdeslaur> pas besoin de tout réinstaller, il faudrait démarrer en mode récupération
<mdeslaur> bouge pas une minute si je peux trouver une procédure
<kanouk> ok merci
<mdeslaur> est-ce que l'ordinateur est branché par fil réseau ou par sans fil?
<kanouk> wifi
<mdeslaur> ah, hmm...est-ce qu'il y a moyen de le brancher avec un fil?
<kanouk> euh ça doit
<mdeslaur> ok, voici ce qui a du arriver: il y a eu une mise à jour d'un module qui s'apelle "pam" hier
<mdeslaur> d'après moi, la module ne s'est pas installée correctement
<kanouk> ok alors je fais quoi?
<mdeslaur> on peut démarrer en mode de récupération et relancer la commande pour faire les mises à jours
<kanouk> ok alors je vais en console
<mdeslaur> mais ca marche mieux avec un fil, car paramétrer le sans fil en ligne de commande, c'est complexe
<mdeslaur> c'est quelle version de ubuntu?
<kanouk> natty
<kanouk> je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire paramétrer le sans fil
<mdeslaur> activer le wifi avec la ligne de commande, c'est compliqué
<mdeslaur> alors c'est mieux de brancher un fil pour internet pour l'étape de récupération
<kanouk> je vais brancher, du moins m'essayer
<mdeslaur> kanouk: est-ce que vous êtes à l'aise avec la ligne de commande?
<kanouk> pas de problème pour la ligne de commande mais je les connais pas je sais juste les taper
<kanouk> mais comment je vais m'y prendre vu qu'il reconnaît pas mes identifiants?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-02
<mdeslaur> au démarrage de l'ordinateur, aussitot que l'écran de BIOS du fabricant affiche, il faut tenir enfoncé la touche Shift
<mdeslaur> ca devrais nous afficher un menu, et dans le menu il y a un option "recovery mode"
<kanouk> ok ah c'est là que ça se trouve, je me posais justement la question :-D
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je redémarre
<mdeslaur> ca peut etre un peu difficile de trouver le bon moment de tenir le shift enfoncé
<kanouk> j'essaie mais je sais pas si j'ai mis les connexions correctement
<kanouk> ça y est c'est devant moi
<mdeslaur> il y a un menu?
<kanouk> oui
<mdeslaur> ok, sélectionne celui marqué "recovery console" le plus haut
<kanouk> memory test 2 fois et ubuntu avec linux....mode de dépannage
<mdeslaur> ouais, mode de dépannage
<kanouk> ok
<mdeslaur> désolé, je ne pensais pas que c'était traduit ce bout la :P
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> j'y suis
<mdeslaur> est-ce que vous voyez un #?
<kanouk> loading initial ramdisk...
<kanouk> bon là j'ai une autre fenêtre
<kanouk> menu de récupération
<mdeslaur> ah, c'est quoi les options?
<kanouk> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex
<kanouk> fsck
<kanouk> grub
<mdeslaur> euh euh euh
<kanouk> vis à vis dpkg j'ai "réparer les paquets cassés"
<mdeslaur> ouais, on peut essayer ca pour commencer
<kanouk> ok
<mdeslaur> il se passe quoi?
<kanouk> bon là 
<kanouk> libpam-modules seront installés
<mdeslaur> ouais, c'est bon ca
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> çca s'installe
<mdeslaur> ah, parfait
<kanouk> ensuite il reste à installer gdm libpam-runtime 
<kanouk> je fais
<mdeslaur> ok
<kanouk> je pense bien que ça va marcher
<mdeslaur> ouais, ca semble etre sur la bonne voie
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> terminé
<mdeslaur> ok
<kanouk> je reprends le démarrage normal
<mdeslaur> oui
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> ok il me demande mon login
<kanouk> je fais reboot?
<mdeslaur> est-ce que ca a marché?
<kanouk> il attend ma commande
<kanouk> je pense bien mais je dois redémarrer
<mdeslaur> oui, redémarre
<kanouk> il a accepté mon login
<kanouk> mais je donne la commande "reboot"?
<kanouk> ou shutdown?
<mdeslaur> ah, fais "init 6"
<kanouk> k
<mdeslaur> avez-vous un $ ou un #?
<kanouk> $
<mdeslaur> alors fais "sudo reboot"
<kanouk> je suis pas en root
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> ça y est :D
<kanouk> espérant que ça marchera
<kanouk> wowwwwwww ça marche
<mdeslaur> cool :)
<kanouk> mille merci mdeslaur ;-D
<kanouk> vraiment contente
<mdeslaur> de rien kanouk
<kanouk> pas besoin de tout réinstaller
<mdeslaur> non :P
<kanouk> vraiment mais vraiment contente
<kanouk> vous savez pas comment
<mdeslaur> je peux imaginer, c'est long tout réinstaller :)
<kanouk> en + j'adore le fond d'écran
<kanouk> oui et j'ai fait ça souvent
<kanouk> pour rien juste parce que je vaux "zéro" pour retenir les commandes
<kanouk> si on me les dit ça va
<kanouk> mais pour les retenir je suis complètement nulle
<kanouk> une chance qu'il y a des gens comme vous pour nous sortir du pétrin
<kanouk> mon install est toute nouvelle de dimanche
<mdeslaur> bon, je dois quitter, a+!
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée et merci encore
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée tout le monde
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-03
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> bon soir
<kanouk> bonsoir
<r3m> salut
<kanouk> salut r3m 
<r3m> nice de voir des canaux quebecois sur freenode
<r3m> jvais ecouter mad max 2 hehe a+
<kanouk> salut r3m 
<r3m> salut bonne soiree kanouk
<kanouk> bonne soirée à toi aussi r3m 
<cyphermox> salut!
<kanouk> salut cyphermox 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-04
<Ankman> salut
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> :)
<cyphermox> bonsoir!
<Lrrr> b'soir
<Ankman> b's
<qwebirc86534> salut, j'ai un prob avec mes ports USB, quelqu'un peu m'aider?
<yhs> Salut, si tu veux que quelqu'un t'aide il faudrait que tu sois plus précis...
<qwebirc86534> ok alors voila, l'orsque je boot, j'ai environ 2 minute avant que mes ports usb ne déconne. Mon clavier/souris (logitech, USB) gel (je dois débrancher et rebrancher sur un autre port et je n'ai plus de prob jusqu'au boot suivant. Ensuite j'ai mon HDD externe qui passe de USB 2 à USB 1 et j'ai également mon cellulaire/modem que le systeme ne reconnais plus
<kanouk> bonjour 
<Ankman> 'llo
<kanouk> allo Ankman :)
<Ankman> ca va/
<kanouk> bien merci oui et toi?
<Ankman> oui
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-28
<Ankman> Upgrade complete
<Ankman> The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade
<Ankman> process.
<Ankman> yay
<Ankman> i hope
<Ankman> no, the next aptitude run wants to remove 162 packages
<Ankman> how do i "gently" terminate a sshd session not on port 22?
<Ankman> as the updater opened an additional session there which i would like to terminate now. it also has a pid file and probably more a simple "kill" would not remove
<cyphermox> Ankman: if you're in the ssh session; ~. is the code to kill it
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> i had to reboot anyway, thanks
<tottto-drummond> salut tout le monde...
<tottto-drummond> pour ceux que ca intéresse... une bonne entrevue de Dutrisac sur les logiciels libres en éducation... http://www.985fm.ca/audioplayer.php?mp3=134897
<avoine> salut
<tottto-drummond> ca va avoine ?
<avoine> sniff "... je sais que vous êtes sur le point de changer de poste mais attendez voir ce qu'on a ici"
<avoine> tottto-drummond: ça va
<tottto-drummond> cool... 
<avoine> on dit logiciel privatice ou privateur?
<tottto-drummond> ca dépend du sens que tu veux exprimer
<avoine> tottto-drummond: très cool comme trouvaille
<tottto-drummond> l entrevue.. ouiais.. c est pas la premiere fois que Dutrisac s intéresse au logiciel libre... 
<tottto-drummond> un autre qui a une dent contre MS... Normand Lester... lui aussi est pro-logiciel-libre
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-30
<lukjad> Say... anyone seen starcraftman around?
<IdleOne> not in a long while but last I heard he was very busy with real life and stuff.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-31
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> lukjad: I thought I saw him starting to be around again, but more in other channels
<cyphermox> he's definitely not on right now
#ubuntu-qc 2013-05-27
<genii-around> Hey guys, just popping in from #ubuntu-ca for a moment. I think we can help get more than 54 people signing this. http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/bell-canada-crtc-stop-bell-canada-cellpipe-7130-vdsl-8-00-forced-modem-rental-fee
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-02
<nugroho> WHA800477
<nugroho> JPL749250
<nugroho> APB800779
#ubuntu-qc 2014-05-26
<cyphermox> avoine: tu sais qui c'est ubuntu-qc-1 sur launchpad?
<cyphermox> IdleOne: you know who is ubuntu-qc-1/aobreyss ?
<IdleOne> I do not
<IdleOne> why do you ask?
<IdleOne> cyphermox: did you sign up for motorcycle classes?
<cyphermox> not yet, will when I get back
<IdleOne> where are you?
<cyphermox> Malta
<cyphermox> we have a sprint this week
<IdleOne> cool
<IdleOne> I go for my test tomorrow :)
<cyphermox> awesome
<cyphermox> good driving!
<IdleOne> thank you 
<IdleOne> anyway I don't know who that person is
<cyphermox> me neither
<cyphermox> I think he belongs more in ubuntu-qc than ubuntu-qc-admins until we know who it is better and see some involvement
<cyphermox> I see some translations, but I can't judge from it, it's hard to see. looks like all in the past weeks
<avoine> cyphermox: oui et non, j'ai juste fait une petite enquête sur ses contributions
<IdleOne> cyphermox: I think having someone in -admins and not knowing for sure who they are is a bad thing
<cyphermox> well, that team is far from critical, but still I agree with you
<cyphermox> on devrait voir une certaine intégration dans l'équipe, peut-être de la collaboration sur IRC ou sur la liste de diffusion
<cyphermox> mais ca semble bien ses traductions, en regardant rapidement
<avoine> oui, et j'ai assumé que c'était pour ça qu'il voulait être membre
<avoine> mais effectivement, je connais pas le gars
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> bon on verra bien
#ubuntu-qc 2014-05-29
<qwebirc67828> salut je voudrais savoir si c'était possible d'installer ubuntu sur mon ordi avec un pentium 3 celeron et 2 gig de memoire vive
<Ankman> way too much RAM and too fast CPU ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2014-05-30
<avoine> hehe
#ubuntu-qc 2014-06-01
<marcua> bonjour 
<marcua> je voudrais savoir comment on fait pour metre a jour mes pilote 
<marcua> sur mon  portable 
<Ankman> kernel update
<marcua> et comment je fait pour l instaler et le telecharger
<marcua> sje le prend sur ubuntu update 
<Ankman> il 'y'a des problemes? autre fois c'est automatique. rien a faire
<marcua> je le preend ou kernel update 
<marcua> sur le net 
<marcua> ???
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> check synaptics pour kernels
<Ankman> mais si on a pas des problemes, pas upgrade le kernel
<Ankman> neuveux kernels peuvent etre plus instabile
<Ankman> tu as des problemes avec quelque chose (hardware)?
<marcua> oui mon wi fi ne marche ps 
<Ankman> umm
